# SMG failure of sorts



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

So, my car has been sitting a week in my garage after getting a new SMG download (been in the city). Anyway, went out for a drive yesterday, and everything was fine, however, after an hour or so of some driving hard, I lost my even gears and the smg failure light went on. From first it shifted to third, from third to fifth; and back. I turned the car off and reset and it seemed to do the trick, then it happened again. Anyway, I parked it...any ideas?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

glowrider said:


> *So, my car has been sitting a week in my garage after getting a new SMG download (been in the city). Anyway, went out for a drive yesterday, and everything was fine, however, after an hour or so of some driving hard, I lost my even gears and the smg failure light went on. From first it shifted to third, from third to fifth; and back. I turned the car off and reset and it seemed to do the trick, then it happened again. Anyway, I parked it...any ideas? *


It's broke. :rofl:

Sounds like an electronic problem, nothing you can do except take it to a dealer.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

should have got the 6 speed? :bigpimp:


----------

